
Nest Relies on New Outdoor Security Camera as Comeback - peterkshultz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/14/technology/personaltech/nest-relies-on-new-outdoor-security-camera-as-comeback.html
======
marklyon
Disappointed that they made the "cut here" cable so obvious. With the giant
case, they could have included a battery to give it some runtime once the wire
is cut.

------
sharemywin
will it brick when they decide they don't want to support it?

------
vmateixeira
Is this legal?

